# Smelly fridge makes workers sick



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ewwwwwwwwww.......

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/odd_rotten_office_food


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've got one better. The absolute worst smell I ever smelled was cleaning out the grease trap under the sink at McD's.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ewww..... But rotting night crawlers in the fridge ranks right up there too. That is definitely a smell you don't forget....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That was just their excuse every one knows it doesnt matter what you put on the conference table people will eat it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've never worked anywhere that people did not leave food in the company fridge for weeks, as if it were their own personal kitchen appliance. I currently work at a small company (nine people) and about half of the refrigerator is taken up by one person's stuff - and she tends to be out of the office most of the time.

Last place I worked took a very effective approach to that problem. Every Friday afternoon, one of the maintenance guys was assigned to mark the date on everything in the lunch room refrigerator. If that item were still in the fridge the following Friday afternoon, it was thrown in the trash, no matter what it was. The policy was posted, which kept the whiners in check, and it kept the refrigerator cleaner and more usable for everyone.


----------

